# Motorhome bargain on ebay.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

This looks like a very good buy,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2010-FRAN..._Campers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3a87a17


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IF you have £65K to spend  

And it actually exists and isn't another scam of course.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Really?????????????


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The sellers details and address are shown towards the bottom of the ad. Phone number at the top tallies with the address details, don't think it's a scam but you wouldn't part with that sort of money without seeing it, would you!!!!!???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

shame it is over 3.5t.  

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

He is offering part exchange and finance,would like to know how much he picked it up for.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

No front bed


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Jezport said:


> No front bed


Boo hoo, most people that would buy this model are couples.Why be so negative,on paper this looks like a very good buy.I very much doubt if the seller would not let you see the van and all pertaining paperwork prior to the sale,if I was in the market for a van right now that would be right up there on my list!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > No front bed
> ...


Hi,

It's a nice Van for sure and at a fair price. I may have been tempted myself as I do like it. But no drop down bed kills it for us.

It's very unusual to find an A Class Van without a drop down bed.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia*

looks Nice.

This one is much better equipped and has a front bed


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw this mid-week - it fits our needsl- but wondered about the billing as a 2010 when it has a 59 plate?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> I saw this mid-week - it fits our needsl- but wondered about the billing as a 2010 when it has a 59 plate?


59 goes to end of Feb 2010

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

.... but it does have a high mileage and would be further for you to travel.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> I saw this mid-week - it fits our needsl- but wondered about the billing as a 2010 when it has a 59 plate?


Also the 2010 carries a Manchester Registration. Not sure who would have registered that unless Spinney were still selling then and did through Manchester as opposed to Chester.

TM


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

TeeneyMob, 

Do you know from your experience with a Frankia 840 series whether the walls and floor surfaces have grp, instead of the thin plywood (which can rot if wet for extended periods). 

I believe the German vans are moving away from using ply in the walls/floors, preferring grp instead, and putting the grp on the outside, exposed to the elements, with the aluminium skin on the inside.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> .... but it does have a high mileage and would be further for you to travel.
> 
> Alan


High mileage,you are surely having a laugh,I have over 28k on my 11 plate now.It's not an ornament, it's to be used.

Normanb,

The walls and floor are still skinned in ply internally with an external GRP skin.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Frankia construction is grp over insulation foam with board on the inside. The framework is aluminium not wood. 
So any water getting inside would only cause cosmetic not structural damage.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Frankia construction is grp over insulation foam with board on the inside. The framework is aluminium not wood. 
So any water getting inside would only cause cosmetic not structural damage.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Does that form of construction apply to the floor, too?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

GRP sandwich is the way of the future, prices are falling as more and more companies use it in many industries.

We use it in the trailer, but only because we got 3 new sheets at almost half price!

IF we build another trailer, we would go all-GRP sandwich, body as well as floor, huge strength and virtually no issues with damp.










Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Does that form of construction apply to the floor, too?


Yes only there's ply covered in lino on the inside of the floor


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The external base is a GRP-foam-laminate construction and the inner double floor is laminated panel/foam core.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtree said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > .... but it does have a high mileage and would be further for you to travel.
> ...


42,000 miles is not high.

I bought a 3 year old Eura Mobil Mercedes with 8,000 miles on it. Took me a long time and a lot of money to sort out the issues associated with long standing and lack of use.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> GRP sandwich is the way of the future, prices are falling as more and more companies use it in many industries.
> 
> We use it in the trailer, but only because we got 3 new sheets at almost half price!
> 
> ...


Peter

How does GRP sandwich compare with aluminium sandwich - cost, weight, robustness in a knock?

Advice please.

Geoff


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I'd prefer GRP/Polywhatsit/Aluminium with the Aluminium on the inside because GRP is less costly to repair than Al sheet.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

NormanB said:


> I think I'd prefer GRP/Polywhatsit/Aluminium with the Aluminium on the inside because GRP is less costly to repair than Al sheet.


Norman

I am not arguing against you here.

I certainly would like aluminium inside to stop water ingress.

I recently received a close encounter(when stationary) from the wing mirror of an Audi - collapse of said wing mirror and, initially thought dent to aluminium skin(as you say expensive) - rubbed off plastic from said wing-mirror and skin intact. I suspect GRP would have at least cracked/crazed.

Norman, you are correct that, had the incident punctured either types of 'skin', the GRP would have been easier to repair by filling - I have a GRP boat so I understand.

It is interesting that although Hymer have taken over N+B they have not changed their production methods.

Geoff


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

I have a job keeping up these days (don't get out much!) - which way round does Hymer do it (& presumably N&B would do it the other way)?

Norman


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

NormanB said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> I have a job keeping up these days (don't get out much!) - which way round does Hymer do it (& presumably N&B would do it the other way)?
> 
> Norman


Norman

I have it on good authority from a good technical guy(MHF Member) who owned similar N+B to mine, that it is an aluminium/foam/aluminium sandwich.

I have not taken a chainsaw to the body to check!

Of course it might have changed in 10 years.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

SOLD

I know who' Bought it!

Now this one is reduced.

Frankia A Class


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope I pointed a Facts member in the right direction.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Point some in My direction

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> How does GRP sandwich compare with aluminium sandwich - cost, weight, robustness in a knock?
> 
> ...


GRP/Polyester/GRP is a panel material used in big volumes for truck bodies, as is GRP/Plywood/GRP.

The polyester sandwich is about double the price of the ply, has lower impact resistance to a spike etc, but in terms of stiffness is as good as ply.

Its main benefit is weatherproofing, ease of assembly with bonding adhesive and lightness.

It is about £320 for an 8ft square sheet, as against about £220 for the ply of the same thickness. Price does depend on the sheet size.

It is very strong, you cannot begin to understand how stiff it is until you see it under severe load, it is remarkable.

The sheets with metal on one side are a bit more specialised, as are those with metal honeycomb.

Aalco do a catalogue with the sheets in:

http://www.aalco.co.uk/_downloads/literature/aalco-road-transport.pdf

Pages 92 and 93 have the body sheets in.

Our floor is 21mm GRP/Polyester/GRP sandwich, the sides and front are 17mm GRP/Plywood/GRP. The GRP/Polyester/GRP sandwich is as near as dammit half the weight of the plywood version, which you'd expect.

Peter

PS: Sorry I missed the post, been a bit busy!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

NormanB said:


> I think I'd prefer GRP/Polywhatsit/Aluminium with the Aluminium on the inside because GRP is less costly to repair than Al sheet.


Actually, the GRP/XXX/GRP is a better bet, as you can completely seal the joints against water, and it is not affected by corrosion which aluminium would be.

Imagine your shower room in an all-GRP van, the floor is bonded to the sides all round, no water can get out or affect the floor as the floor is totally impervious to water. You wouldn't need a shower tray!

We are totally sold on the materials having built our trailer from scratch using this stuff. The 6m+ top raves of the body are glued in place, there are no fasteners at all to hold them onto the sides. We did put a couple of screws in while the glue set, but generally we used about 18 tubes of Sikaflex 221 and Parabond 600 to do the main joints. The floor is completely held by adhesive, there are no fasteners at all.

Peter


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is another one,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FRANKIA-A..._Campers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item485dae4


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Here is another one,
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FRANKIA-A..._Campers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item485dae4


That's the same one that Teemyob linked to earlier.

Paul.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

And its looks very well equipped! 

(Any idea what these Mercedes V6 5 ton luggers do to the gallon - 20?)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> And its looks very well equipped!
> 
> (Any idea what these Mercedes V6 5 ton luggers do to the gallon - 20?)


Mid Fifties mph Motorways 22=25 MPG
65 mph Motorways = 20 MPG
70 Mph or around town 17 MPG

Hills and Mountain or heavy feet can mean 15 MPG or less.

Over 2,000 of our last miles. We have averaged 20.3 MPG

Euro V 519's might get you a tad more and Euro Vi's might get a tad more than that. Maybe more with a 7G-Tronic Auto Gearbox over the 5 Speed Auto or Manual 6.

I have had Cars that do a lot less and a lot less MPG!

TM


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

So it's the mid-fifties for me then! Sitting in the lorry convoys as usual.
Thank you TeemYob for all your help.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Well... saw it, liked it, bought it! Off to Spain?Portugal in it at the end of December.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Result!    

Peter


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

What about a thanks for the OP? And welcome to the Frankia club Norm.

Trev.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

teemyob said:


> NormanB said:
> 
> 
> > And its looks very well equipped!
> ...


Must be something up with mine then because I'm not getting that sort of consumption.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

BigTree, 

Are you getting less than 20mpg then?

Alarmed,

Leeds


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hope I'm not wearing out the stock of goodwill on this topic but does any one know where there could be a source of 230v in the cupboard (wardrobe?) aft of the habitation door. There seems to be a beige plastic cover/trunking in that cupboard which might route a 230v supply.

I'm asking because there's a high level cup nextdoor (aft) which would accommodate a 230v microwave and this would fit into Mrs B's culinary plans nicely. 

Still getting to know the Frankia and find the user manual barely adequate.

However, the difference over our previous 7m Laika is significant. Instead of organising tiddly wink games in the lounge, we'll be now able to arrange 5-a-side footy tournaments with ease.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You could maybe tap off the 230v socket at the door entrance,and as to my consumption my vehicle returned 13.6 l /100km which equates to 20.8 mpg on my last 8 week jaunt in Europe.That's at 55mph.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Frankia under the hammer ! < click here


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

However, the difference over our previous 7m Laika is significant. Instead of organising tiddly wink games in the lounge, we'll be now able to arrange 5-a-side footy tournaments with ease.[/quote]

Same size lounge as ours,just the back bed is turned 90*


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Right, then we can schedule home and away 5-a-side matches!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtree said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > NormanB said:
> ...


Last 1000 miles 22 mpg - fully loaded - strong winds - mixture of uk and Benelux motorways and uk a roads. Even had

*full waste and fresh water tanks
*extra 50 litres reserve water
*full gas cylinders
*filled diesel every time we got to half full

Helps keep low centre of gravity in high winds

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Frankia under the hammer ! < click here


TM

I logged in to Ebay but could not get an update.

Did it sell? Write-up sounded genuine - but could have been lifted from a genuine seller by a scammer.

I note there are no MHF Frankia I8400 owners in Manchester.

Geoff


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Seems to still have 5 days to go!

Item condition:Used
"In Excellent overall condition with very high Spec and lots of Extras. Possibly one of the best used " ... Read more
Time left: 5d 11h (15 Dec, 2013 19:32:26 GMT)
Current bid:£44,544.44
Reserve not met
[ 25 bids ]
Place bid
Enter £44,644.44 or more
Price:£67,500.00 Buy it now
54 watchers Add to Watch list


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtree said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > NormanB said:
> ...


Last calculation came out at 23.98 mpg


----------

